# Pressure canning applesauce?



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Every year I water bath my applesauce with good results. I am wondering if it can be pressure canned? I can fit 14 pints in my pressure canner, and would love to do it this way - is it possible/safe? Judylou? Help?


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I think I just answered my own question. I found this on the website for the National Center for Home Food Preservation http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/applesauce.html. Has info about applesauce processing times for bwb/dial gauge/weighted gauge pressure canning.

I think Ill try it and see if it is easier or not.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

several years ago I downsized my canning equipment and got rid of my boiling water bath canners. I kept two pressure canners and can almost everything in my pressure canners. the only thing I don't can in the pressure canners is jam, and I use my ss stock pots for jam. If I have any questions about pressure and times, I ask at the web site you mentioned, National Center for Home Food Preservation, and I have had several questions! I have been very happy canning most items in my pressure canners, including apple sauce.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I think I just answered my own question. I found this on the website for the National Center for Home Food Preservation


Good job Sarabeth.  You can usually find the answer to most any questions about canning, freezing, pickling, dehydrating, etc. at NCHFP.


----------

